# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Μετατραυματικού Στρες >  Complex PTSD - DESNOS

## carrie

http://anxiety.emedtv.com/complex-ptsd/complex-ptsd.html

http://www.bullyonline.org/stress/ptsd.htm#PTSD,%20PDSD%20and%20bullying

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Complex_post-traumatic_stress_disorder

----------


## SeDiatetagmeniYphresia

Τι είναι το DESNOS;

----------

